
Ask HN: How to analyse the traffic from a single Android app? - turbo_fart_box
Android 8 made it a little more difficult to analyse the traffic for a particular app. I am working on someone else application and have noticed crazy amounts of network traffic while debugging the application (fyi its React-Native) and would like to figure out what exactly it causing the big jumps in net activity.
======
Amir6
I use a local VPN (apps below) to get some information about the traffic
(first option does not support IPV6 based on my tests).

Haven't tested this on Android 8 yet.

I would be interested to see what other options there are.

[1]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.greyshirts...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.greyshirts.firewall)

[2]: [https://noroot-data-
firewall.en.uptodown.com/android/downloa...](https://noroot-data-
firewall.en.uptodown.com/android/download)

[2*]: Was not able to find it on Google Play for some reason!

